# SS report 4-25 2cool fish fry



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The fishing trip got rained out today, actually the lightening was really bad and kept me from taking out Brent, and, Cross, his son. 


So later on Susan and I went to the something bi annual 2cool fish fry.
I am not sure, but about six years ago we started having a 2cool fish fry in the spring and fall.
The first one was at the state park and we filled up the hall there, and had a bunch of folks. For a while it was a big production, but now it has gotten down to a loyal following of regular attendees.

That bunch was there today with a couple of new recruits, that I believe will keep coming. Anyway, it was a 2cool hall of fame role call with WhiteBassFisher, Reel Time, Fishon21, dbullard, Lucky D, Kickapoo Duke, RAMROD1, LX22F/C, Whackmaster, part of 3StoogesFishing, jacen, Jimmy Blue, richk*,troutsnots, dj77360.
And of course a bunch of wives and kids and friends and neighbors.

Everybody pitched in and made for a good time. Of course Duke and Crystal put up the real effort hosting the event twice a year.
Robert, Grady, and others, including the most infamous non-member member, BBJim,cooking fish. 
And the troutsnouts whupping up special hushpuppies, Reel Time did bring some terrific nannerpudding, and I don't think she made it.
It was a real good time!

It was a great time with perfect weather for eating out doors in the shade at The Sheriff's house.
I bet nobody takes any pictures anymore we have been having this for so long.
So Matt could say we didn't really have it, but he wasn't there 
:walkingsm


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am too much of a carnivore to live on those hushpuppies, but I hurt myself trying today.

All the food was really good, and the company even better.

I want to especially thank Duke and Crystal for hosting the event. I really enjoyed today.

It is worth mentioning in case some aren't aware that Duke is a realtor in the lake area, a fine place to buy property and have neighbors like I visited with today.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

I sure had a good time today. Another Big Thanks to Duke and Crystal. 
Shadslinger supplied with plenty of great fish to fry up.  Thanks for helping cook the fish Grady you where a big help. Thanks to Ramrod for the help on prepping. ( you did forget to leave me the gps for the SSFH. Lol
It was a good time with good friends and thanks to all that came out.
Robert


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Thank you to all of you that put on one hell of a good time and it was nice meeting some new friends I look forward to fishing with and next to each and everyone of you. Thank you to Donald and Terry it was good to put a face with a name. even though I did not stay long I enjoyed talking to you all. Carol it was nice seeing you again. Wish Sunbeam would of made it but I know he was there in spirit. Hope you all the best on the water and Hope the fishing gods bless you all.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Very enjoyable time and good eats.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

One of these days....I'll make it. Hope all had a great time!


----------



## jacen (Mar 29, 2012)

We stoped by the fish fry met some very nice people my girls loved the bannanna pudding and told me she gave them the recipe so y'all know what's in the near future . Girls went on to win 11 to 3 then we loaded the boat went to state park launched seen Bruce he hade his limit so we ran out and caught a few we thru them back nice 14" now made it back to the house for a good hot shower . Again I was glade to met some good folks and hope to met more in the future


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

It was great seeing everyone! Thanks Duke and Crystal for your kind hospitality. Loy, my friend Beth made the banana pudding. I have the recipe if anyone wants it. A good time was had by all. There were a few missing that will remain nameless because you know who you are. We did miss you though. See you on the water or on the fall.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

I arrived around 1:00 due to meeting a boathouse contractor at my house for an estimate. As usual with contractors, he was late, therefore making me late to the fish fry. Needless to say everyone had already eaten and the food was cold. Now, that was on me, but next time I hope to be there before time to eat. I met a few folks and talked to Duke awhile then got back home to meet my wife as she had returned from shopping in Huntsville.
This was my first time to attend the semi-annual fish fry, but I know it wont be the last. I was wanting to talk to Shadslinger, but he was covered up with people asking questions and telling fish tales. I will get with him one day soon to take me fishing and teach me how to catch white bass and anything that will bite.
Great get together with some nice people. Thank you Duke and Crystal for hosting this fish fry.
I did get to meet Reel Time. I read most of her posts and now I have a face to go with the name.


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

It was a great event in a great location.

It was nice to put a face with some of the names that I feel like I know.

I am bummed I missed the head Stooge, Tony I guess you were gone before I got there.

Hope to see you all out on the water.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I am too much of a carnivore to live on those hushpuppies, but I hurt myself trying today.
> 
> All the food was really good, and the company even better.
> 
> ...


THANKS SO MUCH for the sweet hush-puppies comment, but apparently you didn't eat enough of them, because there were some left in the pan...LOL! Don and I are thinking of changing our User Names to MrHush-Puppy and MrsHush-Puppy since the 'Trout' names don't seem to work as well now that we're in Fresh Water Territory.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Reel Time said:


> It was great seeing everyone! Thanks Duke and Crystal for your kind hospitality. Loy, my friend Beth made the banana pudding. I have the recipe if anyone wants it. A good time was had by all. There were a few missing that will remain nameless because you know who you are. We did miss you though. See you on the water or on the fall.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I MUST have that recipe...Thanks, Beth, for the extra calories but each one was well worth it!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

mrstroutsnot said:


> i must have that recipe...thanks, beth, for the extra calories but each one was well worth it!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Sorry we couldn't make it. They had even agreed to let out of jail for one day.









( I didn't do it !!!!!!!!!!!!! )


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah I was sorry that I was not there. I had a minor medical procedure done and I am recovering...nothing major.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who came and made it another great GTG. Crystal and I had a great time and always enjoy having my 2cool friends and neighbors come over. Thanks to all for bringing food, supplies, cooking, prepping and just being here.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Hey shadslinger--did you get home with one chair too few?


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

very sorry i missed this one, sounds like everyone had a great time!!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Hey shadslinger--did you get home with one chair too few?


No got them both, but bring it on over if you want.

You never know unless you go


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

ok, so who's missing a chair. It's a stackable one like the ones shadslinger had. Now I think I have acquired 3 chairs over the last three fish frys


----------



## luckyD (Jun 13, 2010)

*Great Fish -- I mean some really great fish*

I sure am glad that I made it to the fish fry, all the food was really good, especially the fish. My wife and I moved to Texas about 20 years ago and have looked for good places to eat fried fish. Hands down the fish at the fish fry was the best I have had since moving here from Louisiana.

My only regret is that I did not get there early enough to learn the cooking teams secret.

Oh, and thank you Reel Time for the banana pudding recipe, it was really good.

But then again everything there was really good.

Especially the fish,


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

But Don, how was the fish? Actually it's still good, I'm down to about 1/2 of one of those large aluminum pans of fish, fries, and hushpuppies.
BTW I found the owner of the stray chair


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The fish at this one was the best tasting out of all the fish fries we have had in my opinion.The cooking crew has it down now, with the top of the line fryer of Duke's the and cooks who have honed their edge so they can chop pretty fine..


----------

